# hard nipples



## durk (Dec 30, 2005)

my nipples have been unusually hard and are sticking a bit at the tips. I dont notice any, pain, burning or anything iregular in the nips. there is also no puffyness except maybe at the tips. Is this gyno? people at my other board says its not but I have started using 40mg of nolva just in case. just trying to vary my feedback thanks.


----------



## GFR (Dec 30, 2005)

Not gyno IMO...just sounds like youre horney


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 30, 2005)

are you on cycle? of what?  

or are you just aroused all the time!!


----------



## brogers (Dec 30, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> my nipples have been unusually hard and are sticking a bit at the tips. I dont notice any, pain, burning or anything iregular in the nips. there is also no puffyness except maybe at the tips. Is this gyno? people at my other board says its not but I have started using 40mg of nolva just in case. just trying to vary my feedback thanks.


 
I had hard nips practically 24/7 on my 500mg/test E/wk cycle, from like week 1.5 on.


----------



## durk (Dec 30, 2005)

I'am 4 weeks into a ten week cycle. Im using 400mgs of test a week and D-bol I started out at 30mgs for the first 3 weeks of the d-bol now this the final week of my d-bol I have upped it to 50mgs but this week I have noticed my nipples hard and pointy. this never happens to me could the d-boll be fucking with me? I have been getting the weirdest sides from it and I am glad I only have a few more days of d-bol left in my cycle.


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 30, 2005)

what do you guys take as a first sign of it?
ive heard puffyness, and a few other things....

which one would convince you guys to get on nolva?


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 30, 2005)

id use nolva, when i got gyno they were puffy alot, then lump formd weeks later


----------



## durk (Dec 30, 2005)

was your hole nipple puffy or just the tips like mine?


----------



## durk (Dec 30, 2005)

was your whole nipple puffy or just the tips like mine?


----------



## GFR (Dec 30, 2005)

If its gyno it will itch and be tender to the touch.


----------



## durk (Dec 30, 2005)

pwew then Im good thanks for the help.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 30, 2005)

Man or Women, hard nipples give me a boner. Can you post a pic of them so I have something to do tonight. LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2005)

lol.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2005)

Unless there is pain or fluid coming from them, dont worry just yet.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 30, 2005)

Funny, I've been having the exact same problem. Even through sweatshirts, you can see my damn nipples. 

On a positive note, it doesn't seem to be gyno. Mine stand down a little once I'm off a cycle.


----------



## GFR (Dec 30, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Man or Women, hard nipples give me a boner. Can you post a pic of them so I have something to do tonight. LOL


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2005)

TOM has a spiritual sidekick in Pullinbig @ Steroidology


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't agree with advice to wait until you are lactating or itching before doing something about it. Running Adex at .25mg/day could only help, IMO.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 31, 2005)

my nips didnt itch at all, they were tender tho, not enjoyable


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 1, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> TOM has a spiritual sidekick in Pullinbig @ Steroidology


 
*You should know that I love that guy. He's a funny fucker.*


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 4, 2006)

ive noticed my gyno if very noticable the next day after a hard night of drinkn, anyone else got thru this?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 4, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> ive noticed my gyno if very noticable the next day after a hard night of drinkn, anyone else got thru this?


 
I've never had a drink in my life. But just for you, I'll try it this week


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 4, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I've never had a drink in my life. But just for you, I'll try it this week


----------



## redflash (Jan 6, 2006)

*Noticed this too*

I noticed hard nipples too, even on my low dose EQ only (300-400mg/wk) cycle.  Occasional itching could be my imagination, but no pain etc.  A bit embarrassing at work though, when you can see them through my shirt! (Calm down, TOM, and no, you can't have a photo).

Might be a dumb question but is this caused by estrogen, by the same mechanism which leads to gyno?  If so, then why don't all women walk around with hard nips?  Because when juicing we have more estrogen than them?

Just allow me the odd dumb question, won't you....


Flash


----------

